# NYC bar violation rewire



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice, what's the violation???

Wait! I don't see any disconects for those RTU's!


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

They used TW?
No means of disconnect. 
And the "coupling" for the sealtite.
No receptacle for service


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

If the CB can be locked out, why is that a violation?? :blink:

I have never done it that way...


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

sparks134 said:


> Nice, what's the violation???
> 
> Wait! I don't see any disconects for those RTU's!



You don't see the panel? A breaker can be the disconnect.:whistling2:


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

B4T said:


> If the CB can be locked out, why is that a violation?? :blink:
> 
> I have never done it that way...


Maybe it can be, oops!


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

B4T said:


> If the CB can be locked out, why is that a violation?? :blink:
> 
> I have never done it that way...


It doesn't have to be locked out....it is "in sight".


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> You don't see the panel? A breaker can be the disconnect.:whistling2:


I just assumed that was a jbox, I guess I don't know what's behind there...but I wouldn't put a EP on a roof...


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

sparks134 said:


> I just assumed that was a jbox, I guess I don't know what's behind there...but I wouldn't put a EP on a roof...


I would...On some jobs it makes the most sense. Like this one. One feeder to the panel and less branch circuit wiring and materials and work. :thumbsup:


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> I would...On some jobs it makes the most sense. Like this one. One feeder to the panel and less branch circuit wiring and materials and work. :thumbsup:


I've never done it that way, I only do new construction... I see what mean though.


It's hard to tell what's wrong in that pic...


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> You don't see the panel? A breaker can be the disconnect.:whistling2:


Ok, I'll scratch the means of disconnect as I'm viewing thru my phone. 
But I would have used pipe to feed the panel & added another mini to the end of each "pipe".

Last 1 1/2 sealtite feed to a rooftop unit I changed had only been in place about 5 years before it filled with water and split open in the winter.


----------



## cmac1 (Aug 31, 2008)

Is this the after picture?


----------



## reddog552 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Wooo*

Is that cable run over the cement unprotected ran to a welder? No now I see that wire is ran to beam clamp or something . Ground? Bonding? not sure.That cant be right.


----------



## Murphy (Dec 10, 2009)

doesnt the panel count as a disconnect?


----------



## wirenut71 (Dec 5, 2010)

Was these pictures taken after or is this what you found?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I was lazy last night....the before pics


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

It's all on a rooftop and yes thats a 3 ph panel being used as disconnects to multiple AC units. The 1 1/2 sealtite is the feeder going to the pull box connecting the existing feed conduit underneath the units . The landlords electrician wrote violations for the mess that was there. 
Now i have a question......He violated the old system for having #4 feeding the panel. I installed #2s to a pullbox below where the wire was downsized from a 100 a 3 ph breaker. Being all the loads are motor loads, isn't that panel feedr allowed to be fused 125% of it's rating ?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> Ok, I'll scratch the means of disconnect as I'm viewing thru my phone.
> But I would have used pipe to feed the panel & added another mini to the end of each "pipe".
> 
> Last 1 1/2 sealtite feed to a rooftop unit I changed had only been in place about 5 years before it filled with water and split open in the winter.


5 yrs will be when their lease is up.......trust me, 10 degree weather is no temperature to work with sealtite, I almost pulled out the hot box just to bend it.


----------



## wirenut71 (Dec 5, 2010)

I like the black tape that keeps the water out of the panel. I do mostly new construction, so I don't get the opportunity to see the kinds of things some of you guys get to see. Maybe a few times a year. Most of the time I don't have my camera handy, only my crappy cell phone.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

The Stupid will never understand that a red head is intended for the cable, not the connector.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> Last 1 1/2 sealtite feed to a rooftop unit I changed had only been in place about 5 years before it filled with water and split open in the winter.


If it had been installed to code .....



> *225.22 Raceways on Exterior Surfaces of Buildings or
> Other Structures. *Raceways on exteriors of buildings or
> other structures shall be arranged to drain and shall be
> raintight in wet locations.


I think it looks pretty good, the panel as a disconnect makes good sense and to be honest all three of those units would have been wired completely in LFMC. I would not have bothered with any pipe.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

BBQ said:


> If it had been installed to code .....
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks pretty good, the panel as a disconnect makes good sense and to be honest all three of those units would have been wired completely in LFMC. I would not have bothered with any pipe.


I had to justify a $4k price . The conduit made it look more involved. NYC requires payment for traffic, metered parking, walking a block to truck, $ am wake up. 
The guy scoffed when I gave him a price of $3.5k to pipe up six stories exterior and wire new hood exhaust fan. He's running off a piece of 12/3 mn free air temped by the fan guys going up six stories from one roof top to another.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> I had to justify a $4k price . The conduit made it look more involved.


LOL I understand and might have done the same in those circumstances. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

BBQ said:


> If it had been installed to code .....
> 
> I think it looks pretty good, the panel as a disconnect makes good sense and to be honest all three of those units would have been wired completely in LFMC. I would not have bothered with any pipe.


I am not sure why it filled with water. I figure it was condensation from the riser or maybe it rubbed thru on the roofing block. Then filled with snow melt till she split. 
There are 5 more units on the other wings to that same building. They are all the same and I haven't had the chance to go look at them. I'll wait till it gets warm out.

It had a sagging drip leg and couldn't drain. It would have ran down 5 floors to the distribution panel if it had.


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

wirenut71 said:


> *I like the black tape that keeps the water out of the panel*. I do mostly new construction, so I don't get the opportunity to see the kinds of things some of you guys get to see. Maybe a few times a year. Most of the time I don't have my camera handy, only my crappy cell phone.


It works amazingly well in washdown locations, especially contactor boxes...


----------

